# Group is full...



## hutchback (Sep 16, 2020)

*Existing online group looking to add 2-3 players for a Genesys  powered Urban Fantasy game

Time/Time Zone:* Every other Friday night from 7-10pm* MST (GMT-7)
*System:* Fantasy Flight’s Genesys System
*Method:* Discord, RPG Sessions
*Setting:* Urban Fantasy. We will hold a session zero, where we'll walk through the Expanded Setting Sheet together, collaborating on some worldbuilding, tropes, tone, and character concepting.
Rating: PG-13ish 
*Content Warning:* Nothing gratuitous.
*Goal:* To create great stories together
*Summary:* I’m a long-time TTRPG player, with some experience in Genesys. Recently finishing running a short EOTE campaign. I run a light and loose game focusing on fun and storytelling. New players are welcome as I’m willing to teach the system and help you build your character. No need to invest any money. We use a combination of Discord and RPG Sessions (RPG Sessions - Online RPG Tools) to play, so you’ll need a mic and a good internet connection (we do tend to use video, but not mandatory).

All we ask is that you attend consistently, come ready to have fun, treat others the way you like to be treated.

If you’re interested or have any questions let me know.

Thank you!

*Note: Arizona does not observe Daylight Savings so the start time in your area may change accordingly.


----------

